

Show HN: Dimensional Drawing - cel
http://www.dimensionaldrawing.com/

======
cel
3d (2.5d) collaborative drawing site. Powered by CouchDB and hosted by
iriscouch.com. Source code: <https://github.com/clehner/dimensional-drawing>

Inspired by webcanvas.com and my earlier site, theinfinitemaze.com.

Some features I am considering adding: \- more drawing tools, such as line and
curve \- a button to jump to areas of recent drawing activity \- more
explanatory info

Feedback is much appreciated. Enjoy.

~~~
sebg
Looks great and I really enjoyed the interactivity. One thing that would be
interesting would be a "map at one of the lower corners" that showed the whole
field. Just like the world map on a video game where you can see where you
are. Also, a bigger eraser would be helpful. :)

~~~
cel
The field is infinite; it expands as you move through it. Of course there
could be a mini-map showing a fixed area surrounding the viewport. This would
add technical complexity, requiring the client to save an additional scaled
down copy of each drawing to the db, but it's possible.

You can change the size of the eraser/brush with the palette that appears when
you click the color rectangle. Perhaps this isn't obvious. Or did you mean
that the maximum brush size isn't big enough?

~~~
sebg
Didn't see that there was a way to change the size of the eraser brush so I
see that you did have it. I just used the brush that was there, so didn't get
to see how big the maximum brush size really is.

Understood about the scaled down version to the db. I was curious as I was
playing around with the infinite field I ran into some things that I didn't
expect to be drawn (basically drawings of nudes) that were far off to the left
of what loaded up. With these types of thing I get lost easily, so a map would
have helped me. :)

Thanks!

